# 6 Beautiful Pompanos Swimming on the Beach...



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

After a rain washout on the beach last weekend my wife and I decided to give it another try this week. Started with 165 sand fleas that we dug up. Lines all baited up and in the water by 8. Started catching all the usual stuff. Didn't catch out first pompano until 9. Even longer stretch until we caught our next one, 11. Then the rain decided to move in. Well we just hunkered down. Good thing too. We caught 2 nice ones while it was pouring! After about 30 minutes rain was gone and sun was back shining. It got prettier as the day got later. Rain hadn't stopped long when bam bam got #'s 5 and 6. Water clarity was beautiful. No grass, slime, or jelly fish anywhere. One of the most beautiful of the year so far for us. Finished up the day with 6 pompano, 8 lady fish, 29 catfish, 4 remora, 1 blue runner, and 1 unknown. Thanks JC for another wonderful day!


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Amazing as always! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty school ! Way to go!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Holy Pompano Batman!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report! Nice to see some good Pomp action. I'm curious though......where's the unknown fish?


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Pompano*

Just have to say, that's a pretty classic pose by the Pompano!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice school of pomps, congrats!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

By the way its still august, what are you doing catching all these pompano . Lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man....Change your name to PompProfessor!!!


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

I was in Pensacola Beach all week and had to leave yesterday am. I walked out to the beach before leaving and just about cried - it was finally the beautiful fishing conditions I had hoped for and here I was leaving. 

Nice catch!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Sweet pics and great report! Itching to get back after em with my fly rod Saturday


----------

